# Property/Real Estate Forums & Sites



## RichKid (1 May 2006)

What are the best Aussie forums for Property and Real Estate investing that you can recommend personally? 

If there's an equivalent to ASF in the RE world that's what I'd be looking for. If you could post the url that'll be great.

Here are a couple which I don't know much about: http://www.propertyinvesting.com/
http://www.propertyupdate.com.au/

Anyone care to comment on their experience with the above?

btw, there have been some excellent general real estate related discussions on ASF in the General Chat forum too.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## DaleGG (1 May 2006)

Hi

In my opinion, the best property investment site in Australia is the Somersoft forum.  

http://www.somersoft.com.au/forum.htm

It has been running for quite a few years; has many wonderful contributors who share knowledge and experiences freely and without asking for anything in turn.

Moreover, it does not seem to be as bitchy as some of the other forums.

I highly recommend it.

Dale


----------



## crackaton (1 May 2006)

DaleGG said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> In my opinion, the best property investment site in Australia is the Somersoft forum.
> 
> ...





Yes they are pretty good. Not only australian investors either. Worth a look.


----------



## RodC (1 May 2006)

I agree with Dale, Somersoft is the best all round Aussie Forum.

www.propertytalk.com is also worth a look, it's NZ based but also has Australian and US sections etc.

Rod.


----------



## pete152 (1 May 2006)

DaleGG said:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> In my opinion, the best property investment site in Australia is the Somersoft forum.
> 
> ...




Hello,
i agree with Dale. Also he is a great contributor on there with plenty of good advice,thanks Dale.
Cheers,
Peter


----------



## RichKid (1 May 2006)

Thank you Rod, Dale, Crackaton, Pete, it's all very helpful, keep em coming if there are any others that may have passed us by. Especially free sources of reliable housing/RE stats, apart from the ABS or Reserve Bank.


----------



## kitehigh (1 May 2006)

Here is a few sites you may find usefull.

http://www.anz.com.au/business/info_centre/economic_commentary/MC_anzpro_outlook.asp

http://www.homepriceguide.com.au/

http://www.westpac.com.au/internet/publish.nsf/Content/WINU+Australian+Economic+Reports

http://htw.com.au/pages/info_centre/month_in_review.asp

With this one you can enter in a post code that you want to check out and it will give you some usefull information.
http://www.domain.com.au/Public/AdvancedSearch.aspx?mode=buy

Cheers
Andrew


----------



## pete152 (1 May 2006)

Here is a good site for the market in review.

www.htw.com.au/pages/info_centre/month_in_review.asp

Cheers,
Peter


----------



## The Barbarian Investor (22 November 2006)

Somersoft would have to be the best property investing site I've come across;  New Zealand Has RichMastery, PropertyTalk is also good..

We also have the Reno Kings here as well with their forum


----------



## The Mint Man (22 November 2006)

Might have to try this somersoft site my self, Propertyinvesting.com can get a bit quiet.... not enough active members


----------



## MaxInvestor (19 January 2011)

The Mint Man said:


> Might have to try this somersoft site my self, Propertyinvesting.com can get a bit quiet.... not enough active members




Agreed. I am a member at propertyinvesting for quite a long time, but when you really need some answers, it can take days until somebody responds to your thread.
I will check somersoft now as well.

Thanks for the info!


----------



## niknah (29 January 2011)

I ran into this one recently, it lets you search on the historical advertised prices down to the street...
http://www.oldlistings.com.au/

This one ranks the best suburbs based on the votes from people at realestate.com.au...
http://phreebie.com/suburbs/


----------



## singlefished (30 January 2011)

Here's a useful site depending on what state you live in...

http://www.onthehouse.com.au

Good for checking on what the property last sold for.... you can get up to 5 previous sold prices for any individual property if the records exist.


----------



## Bill M (30 January 2011)

singlefished thanks for that site. It would be a great help for anyone buying knowing what the owners paid for a property. I also know now what all my neighbours paid for their houses. Top site! Cheers.


----------



## singlefished (31 January 2011)

Thanks Biill. It also provides listing history (if available) when you click on the full property details tab.


----------

